# Great Logging Video Documentary on YouTube Wranglerstar



## MountainCutter (Jun 28, 2011)

I have been following this guy Cody on youtube. He and his family are logging their land in preparation to build an off-grid homestead. The videos are very good and he seems to post every week or so. I'll include the link to the Wranglerstar channel page. YouTube - ‪wranglerstar's Channel‬&rlm; 

MC


----------



## wowzers (Jun 28, 2011)

Never mind saw he was showing the ones he messed up on


----------



## MountainCutter (Jun 28, 2011)

*Wranglerstar*

Yes i saw that video. I think that wranglerstar guy was showing some trees he screwed up on. He said in other videos he is not an expert but learning. My hats off to a guy who's not afraid to tackle a job like his off-grid homestead. Here is a link to a cool video showing him using an alaskan chainsaw mill YouTube - ‪A Day With Granddad Off-grid Homestead Adventure‬&rlm;


----------



## tfl (Jun 28, 2011)

If he dont look up once in awhile he wont be making anymore videos


----------



## HILLBILLYREDNEC (Jun 29, 2011)

*Video*

There have been a few of us helping him get better. I think he is a stand up guy for showing his operation. The videos are very interesting to watch from a loggers perspective. He has improved over the course of the videos. How many on here would be willing to admit that they to screw up once and awhile. The true way to learn to fall timber is to get some good basic help from a knowledge person and then go out and practice


----------



## MountainCutter (Jun 29, 2011)

*Not afraid to admit when we are wrong*

Yes I agree. So many of us try to come off as all knowing all the time. I admire Wranglerstar for admitting he screwed up. I have also offered some advice and I appreciated how Cody did not get defensive but thanked me. I also noted that he has been putting into practice the tricks I shared. 

MC


----------



## Metals406 (Jul 3, 2011)

I sub to Cody as well. . . He's good folks!


----------



## Dog_River (Nov 30, 2012)

Metals406 said:


> I sub to Cody as well. . . He's good folks!




What does he do for a living/business ?


----------

